# Horizon convection plate for OKJH smoker.



## perly58 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone out here have a OKJH and bought the Horizon convection plate? If so I would like to know how it works as far as temps from end to end in the pit, also would you say it's worth the $$$$ or should I go with tuning plates, I would also like to see pictures of the plate in the pit to get a idea how it meets the firebox side, thanks all.


----------



## gary s (Jan 13, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a chilly and drizzle day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## themule69 (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

Spend some time with the search bar and read the reviews.

Happy smoken.
David


----------



## zvaldez1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Did you try the Horizon convection  plates? I too have an Oklahoma Joe but it is an older one. I'm trying to get information on the Horizon convection plate for the 16" smoker but I have not got a response yet.


----------



## perly58 (Feb 25, 2015)

No I ended up having tuning plates and a baffle plate made, temps are great across the pit with only 5 degree change from end to end, plates are 1/4" thick and only cost me $60 to have them cut to size.


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

Make a big difference  Great to Hear

Gary


----------

